# Stripped Bleeder Valve



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

If you have a large phillips head or very wide flatehead put it in place and lightly tap it a couple times while holding onto the driver turning in the tighten direction first.. then reverse and hold in loosening direction again Light taps on the back of the screw driver.. tightening direction tends to break things loose as they have seated from constant presssure. Same goes for any bolt on a car .. a slight turn tightening before trying to take loose tends to make it easier.


----------



## bustedknuckles28 (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. 
I tried this. Even tried using a flat wood carving tool to get a little more grip (think extra wide flathead with a sharp edge). It has only chewed up the plastic.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

only other suggestion I have is to get a new plug.. use a drill and an EZ out ..


----------



## bustedknuckles28 (Jul 9, 2021)

That's gonna be the plan tomorrow. But I'm scared the plug will dissolve into the system. It's about the consistency of firm aluminum foil.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Take it slow .. .drill just far enough for the ez out to grab ahold of the plug.. also if you do drill through the..the coolant behind it should push the material back along the bit and out .


----------



## bustedknuckles28 (Jul 9, 2021)

Will do. Thank you. I had hoped this was something other people have dealt with. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I've only had a cruze for 4 months.. But I have been busy trying to knock out as many common issues as I can before they become a problem... Installed the ZZP V3 turbo this past weekend and actually had just dealt with my coolant bleeder being a little stiff.. but the tapping on the bck of the screwdriver like a impact driver worked for me ..


----------



## bustedknuckles28 (Jul 9, 2021)

I was able to crack it loose. ugh. I tried the impact driver with the fattest philips head I had... it only drilled a hole further in the plug. So out of desperation I jammed the tip of an icing spatula. With a pair of linesman pliers I was able to crack the valve. Whew. I had tried socket wrench, an english penny and linesman pliers, extra large flathead, extra large philips, wood carving tool...

I have a 2015 Cruze, bought in 2015, that I keep regular maintenance on. But this month was rough. When it rains, it pours. The timing belt, water pump, cam shaft sensors, (warped) valve covers all had to be replaced. Then the thermostat housing went this week and last night the driver side window failed.


I appreciate the help. I'm hoping to have another year before buying a new car. It has been a great reliable car.


----------



## bustedknuckles28 (Jul 9, 2021)

Success! or something like it.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

It's Out I call that success.. Glad you were able to get it. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I will say you used every method I could have thought of aside from the last suggestion which I would call my last resort short of buying a new radiator. I myself am better at doing the things physically than I am at explaining how to .


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I was going to post a similar issue yesterday after doing a coolant change. This really good timing for me. I also, can't get my vent plug out.  
For the time being, I have given up on getting it out. So I have been running my car hoping it will self bleed the air. Anyway, I have made couple trips were the car does get to normal operating temperature. And it has been working just fine, no codes. And I have been looking at the streaming data (not the cheating lying DIC) and coolant temperatures are staying right where they should be.

So did I get lucky, or do I have a problem just waiting for a hot day to show it? I'm a bit worried because of how the radiator hoses go in and out of the radiator I can totally see where I might have an air pocket.


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

Typical Chevy Curse China toy factory dirt cheap (to GM) plastic parts... 

A worrying, time consuming and potentially expensive nightmare to unsuspecting owners


----------

